# Gyms



## James'sw (Jan 22, 2015)

Are there quality gyms in Thailand?
Thanks


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

James'sw said:


> Are there quality gyms in Thailand?
> Thanks


Just checking, there seems to be a good list of gyms that you can take a look at or possibly contact for information. Let me Google that for you..



Good Luck


----------



## sunandsands (Feb 4, 2015)

There's actually a lot of good fitness gyms in Thailand. Fitness first, Crossfit, Master Toddy, among others.


----------



## Nakul1 (Feb 7, 2015)

Kindly advise good gym in Sathorn area .., I have a budget of 1000-1500 baht per month .
Or if anyone can suggest a squash court in the same area. 

Regards 
Nakul


----------

